# Aw, nuts!



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

So the peanut thread got me wondering if there are other non-tree nuts out there (I know, peanuts are really a legume)... All the other nuts I've investigated come from really slow-growing trees. What about hazelnuts? Any thoughts? :scratch

(Please, serious replies only! No comments about Nancy Pelosi, etc.) :ignore:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Wild hazelnuts are everywhere here, the trick is getting to them before the squirrels  They are often smaller but even tastier and more nutritious than tame ones.
People grow hazelnuts in our northern area and they do excellent, not sure if they like it down south though.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My understanding about hazelnuts is that they are fast growers, and you can make them more shrubby than tree-like. We have six that we bought last year as little bitty sticks, and they did grow quite a bit in one season. When they'll start producing, I have no idea. Planting more hazelnuts is on the agenda for this year, as well. This is the cheapest I've been able to find them: http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/p-124-american-hazelnut-corylus-americana.aspx (I've ordered from this company before and been happy with the trees)

If your concern about trees is that they are slow to produce, I have read that grafted trees will produce more quickly. (Can't say from personal experience - I planted our grafted walnuts this past fall. But that was the reason I went with grafted trees.)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

goshengirl is right, hazelnuts are a bush or shrub, not a tree. They have little jiggers all over, kinda like fiberglass that irritate some people when picking them, no problem with gloves.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Think chestnuts are a bushy kinda tree but I don't have any real experience with them. But it's somthing for you to look at. Think they grow about everywhere but don't know where I get that idea from.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I second the chestnuts ... great tree. 

Also come fall (while you are waiting for yours to grow a little) put a note on the board at the farm stores (or ask around) that you will pick up nuts on a split/share. I have my own walnuts but each year get calls from people to help with the ones they have.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Think chestnuts are a bushy kinda tree but I don't have any real experience with them. But it's somthing for you to look at. Think they grow about everywhere but don't know where I get that idea from.


Chestnuts are a *huge* tree. American Chestnuts were a major industry before the blight took them. There are hybrid trees available today. Chestnut wood is naturally insect resistant and was favored among pioneers for building cabins.

Pecans and oaks grow all over Texas. You don't have to plant them. They show up like weeds. I have the fattest squirrels in my yard that you have ever seen.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> My understanding about hazelnuts is that they are fast growers, and you can make them more shrubby than tree-like. We have six that we bought last year as little bitty sticks, and they did grow quite a bit in one season. When they'll start producing, I have no idea. Planting more hazelnuts is on the agenda for this year, as well. This is the cheapest I've been able to find them: http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/p-124-american-hazelnut-corylus-americana.aspx (I've ordered from this company before and been happy with the trees)


Thanks, GG...that's what I thought too, I'm going to check out the site you mention. 

Can you believe, a friend of mine had a giant pecan tree that she had CUT DOWN last year, b/c she was afraid it would fall on her house one day? She always complained about the nuts all over her lawn that no one would pick up except the squirrels... :gaah:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> Thanks, GG...that's what I thought too, I'm going to check out the site you mention.
> 
> Can you believe, a friend of mine had a giant pecan tree that she had CUT DOWN last year, b/c she was afraid it would fall on her house one day? She always complained about the nuts all over her lawn that no one would pick up except the squirrels... :gaah:


Good grief! I would have joined those squirrels! I like Andi's suggestion - think I'll tack a note on the board at the grocery store in town. (Well, I have to remember to do it at the right time, lol.)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Good grief! I would have joined those squirrels! I like Andi's suggestion - think I'll tack a note on the board at the grocery store in town. (Well, I have to remember to do it at the right time, lol.)


This works for fruit trees also. I know a few folks that get apples and cherries on a share. It never hurts to stop an ask, when you see fruit of the ground.

Best of luck.


----------

